# Old Post Office, Heathfield, Devon, *naked warning*



## TuningHouse (May 17, 2009)

Due for demolition soon, only managed to get a few shots as its "done up like a kipper" and in a row of active houses. Not alot to see, but would love to see inside. Usual Squatter mess laying around. Found a refusal of planning permission on the web, dated August last year. 
PARISH: BOVEY TRACEY WARD:Bovey
REF: 08/02024/MAJ OFFICER:Ian Perry
LOCATION: The Old Post Office, Old Newton Road, Heathfield
PROPOSAL: Demolition of existing property and redevelopment to provide eight flats and 2
houses with car parking and communal amenity areas
APPLICANT: Ravenslade Ltd, Mr P Bennett, Otter's Halt, Harveys Close Chudleigh Knighton
Devon
AGENT:
DECISION: PERMISSION REFUSED DATE OF DECISION: 20.08.2008































Expensive champagne










Destined for failure 










I know they arent very good, as entrance was denied - but thought as no one else has done it, why not


----------



## lost (May 17, 2009)

Worth it for the Charles & Diana plaque


----------



## TuningHouse (May 17, 2009)

haha my thoughts exactly


----------



## Potter (Aug 2, 2009)

Yes, that plaque is great.


----------



## RichardB (Aug 2, 2009)

I predict Photobucket will remove the champagne bottle.


----------



## Potter (Aug 2, 2009)

A bit prudish if they do.


----------



## RichardB (Aug 2, 2009)

They are incredibly prudish, and they must have somebody trawling through the pictures looking for something to be offended by. Somebody had a picture taken off because there was a garage-style girly calendar in the shot and I had one because there was a crudely drawn cock in it.


----------

